
How Kotlin Calamity Devours Your Java Apps Like Cancer? - waterlink
https://hackernoon.com/how-kotlin-calamity-devours-your-java-apps-like-cancer-f3ce9500a028
======
aaron-lebo
This is the second post this week I've seen someone comparing something good
with cancer. If you've ever seen someone die due to cancer, that's a weird
title, especially because it has nothing to do with the content.

~~~
yawz
I understand what you're saying, but is it possible that the author sees this
from the point of view of Java?

~~~
waterlink
Exactly my sentiment!

------
singularity2001
"Keep reading to see what it is." Is this pretending to be crap style or
authentic crap style? In my opinion it doesn't matter.

~~~
waterlink
Hey, so what would be the better way to say it?

~~~
jkern
It sounds click-baity and is probably making people think of other internet
junk like "you'll never believe this crazy trick to do X". It's also just an
unnecessary sentence since the reader is already expecting that if they keep
reading you'll give more details.

~~~
waterlink
Ok. Got you.

